# How do you upload a default pic?



## jackson dude (Jan 12, 2010)

how do you upload a default pic?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2010)

this is the category for this kind of question: Site News & Support

also what are you talking about? This forum works like any other forum go to usercp at the top for user preferences, avatar, etc.


----------

